# Ordo Xenos Inquisitor Solomon Lok



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Ordo Xenos Inquisitor Solomon Lok from Forge World










C+C welcomed and appreciated


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

He looks beautiful man 

When did this dude hit the shelves? Completely missed him:shok:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks for the feedback man, glad you like him! :biggrin:

aaaaanyhoo, lok's been available for 18months or so maybe, here's the link 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/QUATERMASTERS_STORE_DAEMONHUNTERS_AND_ORDO_XENOS_32.html


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow! really good. It took me a minute to figure out you painted it. 
I woundered at first who wanted comments on a picture they posted from the GW site. 

Really nice work can you post more or detailed photos of it?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice looking! I've been needing to get my hands on an inquisitor for my Deathwatch army, I think you've convinced me on which one!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very very nice work. Outstanding.


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Great detail work, everything looks crisp and u picked out alot of the details.
+rep for sure my friend


----------

